# Greece - May 2010



## gresmi (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody have any recommendations for TS resorts or apartments in Greece?

We're open and very sketchy on our itinerary right now, but flying into Athens on 5/12, departing 5/28. Looking at staying just the 1st one night in Athens and hauling out to Santorini or Crete immediately. Reason for that is, If we hang out in Athens, it would push us into the Greek holiday period and we don't want to compete with the Greeks for ferry and airplane seats to the islands. We picked that info up off another well hit travel site.

So... tentative short list is Athens (1 night)... Crete (3-4 nights)... Santorini (3-4 nights)... back to Athens (3-4 nights) to day trip around from there and hang out in Plaka, absorbing as much Greek food, beverages, and culture as possible. 

Love to hear some stories and recommendations. We may have room for one more destination.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't forget to check the TUG reviews for Greece - click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 9, 2009)

I will be doing Crete this summer.  I loved Rhodes and Corfu. I think you are overdoing Athens timewise.

I would try to get to the perched monasteries at Meteora for a day.  They are a magnificent.  You might remember Great Meteora from a James Bond flick.


----------



## Conan (Dec 9, 2009)

gresmi said:


> .
> 
> So... tentative short list is Athens (1 night)... Crete (3-4 nights)... Santorini (3-4 nights)... back to Athens (3-4 nights) to day trip around from there and hang out in Plaka, absorbing as much Greek food, beverages, and culture as possible.



I'd suggest flying from Athens to Crete the day you arrive rather than budget that first jet-lagged night in Athens.  And push Crete up to 6 nights (if you're OK with renting a car), even if it means cutting Athens back to 2 nights total (Plaka at night; Acropolis and National Museum in the day).


----------



## gresmi (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. You both seem to think Athens time is not a priority. I'm reading up on other boards, also, and seeing a lot of folks of that same opinion.

We're also seeing a lot of feedback about not relying on the ferries for transport, as they're schedules are not dependable. What are you thoughts about that?

Carolinian, we've looked at Corfu and that could be a potential landing point.

rklein001, Where do you think we should set our base in Crete? Iraklion, Chania, Rhythmeo, or somewhere else?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 11, 2009)

I also heartily agree that you should land in Athens and then connect directly to a flight out to your next destination.  2 - 2.5 hours is plenty for a connection in the Athens airport. 

Make you island flights as early as possible as the price goes up as the seats fill.  It can be a HUGE difference in cost.

Ferries in May.....spring weather......might be iffy.  You might want to do a search on that question on the www.tripadvisor.com forums.  I found LOTS of good information there that helped me to make our plans from travellers that are very knowledgeable.

As mentioned, 2 nights in Athens at the end is enough.  If you have a very early morning flight out, I would even suggest staying the last night by the airport (we had a 6 a.m. flight out and I wish we'd done that).

Anywhere you go in Greece will be WONDERFUL, so you really can't go wrong with any itinerary.

Santorini is all about the view and the beauty.  At that time of year you won't be partaking of the beaches much yet, so 3 full days on Santorini would completely suffice.  It's a great first stop because you don't necessarily need to DO anything, so it's a good place to get over your jetlag.  We stayed in the village of Oia and the first day all we did was wander around the village taking pictures and exploring the town and the pathways down to the ocean.  ENCHANTING!  It's a great way to get a vacation off to a wonderful start.  The second day we rented a car and did some wineries, art galleries, and ruins.  The 3rd day we went into Fira and did the museums (used the busses that day) and then retreated back to Oia where we did a boat ride around the caldera in the afternoon.


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 11, 2009)

I just put a long post on the other Greece thread with the itinerary we used.

SEriously, seriously, find the Rick Steve's book......he will certainly have sample itineraries that will give you a good starting point for your planning and will be very realistic.


----------



## gresmi (Dec 21, 2009)

OK. We've gotten a lot of feedback about getting out of Athens immediately after we arrive. We checked Aegean Air to try and figure out how to work it with Athens to Santorini or Crete, depending on where we decide to go first, then to the other island (Santorini or Crete, depending on where we decide to go first), and then back to Athens for the final couple of days.

Is there a benefit to either going to Santorini or Crete first?? There appears to be NO flights between these 2 islands that do not first return to Athens and then connect to the other island. So... it looks like our choices are to either bite the bullet and spend a good portion of the day doing the island--Athens--island flights OR take a ferry.

Anyone have a preference? Is the ferry a good alternate choice to doing the "interisland" flight?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Christie (Jan 2, 2010)

The high speed ferry from Crete to Santorini then fly to Athens is how we did the trip in May 2008.  Fast ferry with food and bar.  Very easy.  Also, very scenic when pulling into the port in Santorini.

Look up Greek ferries on the internet and you can find the company that offers the fastest hydrofoil from Crete.  Have fun!  The trip was perfect.


----------



## gresmi (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, christie. That advice fits right along with what matt barrett said from greecetravel.com. looking like going to crete first and then santorini is the best way to go.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 3, 2010)

*places I would recommend*

We loved Delphi , Cape SOunion outside of Athens....two highlights if you have time....


----------



## rosebud5 (Jan 17, 2010)

*Greece*

WE did the same thing a few years back. Flew into Athens, stayed a couple days, took a boat to Santorini, stayed a few days and went back to Athens.

Athens is basically a dirty, crowded, but historically lovely city. You can do day trips if you dont want to hang around the city. Santorini is just so beautiful. I cant wait to go back.

One other thing... dont forget to have some ouzo and dont drink the water.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 17, 2010)

gresmi said:


> So... tentative short list is Athens (1 night)... Crete (3-4 nights)... Santorini (3-4 nights)... back to Athens (3-4 nights)





Carolinian said:


> I think you are overdoing Athens timewise.



When I first read Carolinian's reply I thought he was being a bit harsh on Athens.  I'd only done a quick scan of the OP and seen Athens (1 night).  I know Athens is dirty, crowded and polluted, but 1 night seemed about right to me.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 17, 2010)

*Great online Athens guide*

I used this guide when I went to Athens and Rhodes some years ago. The tips saved me $ and time, and I also used Matt's recommended travel agent Kiki in Greece. Check it out:

http://www.athensguide.com/


----------



## hibbeln (Jan 17, 2010)

And be sure to read through all Matt Barrett's guides.....he covers lots of locations (we loved him for the Peloponesse!) and LOTS of helpful stuff like understanding the food and how to order in restaurants.  If you are going to eat any fish at all there (and you should!) you need to read his essay about how to order fish......it's nothing like here......you go into the kitchen and pick out your fish (!) and it's weighed and the price given to you then.  It's served family style so it really works better for bigger groups than a couple.  We had a family group of 8 and got a DEAL on a huge fish (no idea what it was, but it was GOOD!) that we picked out.  It was 110 euros for all 8 of us for the fish.


----------



## ati2d (Mar 7, 2010)

Are there any timeshares in Greece that we should or should not try to reserve? It would be our first time going to Greece, so we'd like to be close to the beach, but also see some historic sites. Any recommendations?


----------

